# Simultaneous Inverse/Regular Cube Simulator



## Sue Doenim (Oct 26, 2017)

I recently got into FMC a bit more, and learned about NISS. NISS, Normal Inverse Scramble Switch, refers to a technique where, believe it or not, you switch between the normal and inverse scramble. The inverse of a state is defined by the moves used to solve it being "undone," so primes become normal and vise-versa, and the moves are done in reverse order. A state and it's inverse are curiously related, in many ways. All solved pieces will be solved in both states. If there is a block on the normal, there will be a corresponding block in the inverse, but it may be made of different pieces. There will be the same amount of misoriented edges, but likely in different places. So, on to the point of the thread. I would love to see a simulator that displays both states, and that allows you to manipulate both, seeing the effects on the other state simultaneously. I don't think this would be too difficult, but then again, my sole experience with coding deals with inspecting the element on the Google homepage and changing the logo and stuff.


----------

